# Highest capacity DVD's



## DrPepper (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok I'm looking for some high capacity DVD's that are re-writable but I don't know shit about dvd's. I've read that some dvds have double the capacity than normal and I really need them to back up the crap on my HDD's and for transporting them to my friends computer. If anyone can find them for me I'd be very grateful, I can't find them myself and everytime I go out and buy some I always end up with one's that are crap and half arn't recognised by my dvd drive. Cheers !


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Ok I'm looking for some high capacity DVD's that are re-writable but I don't know shit about dvd's. I've read that some dvds have double the capacity than normal and I really need them to back up the crap on my HDD's and for transporting them to my friends computer. If anyone can find them for me I'd be very grateful, I can't find them myself and everytime I go out and buy some I always end up with one's that are crap and half arn't recognised by my dvd drive. Cheers !



First check for a firmware update of your drive or get a new one from BB or newegg for like $40 their well worth it ...but at any rate here you are


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010100071%201087508108&name=8.5GB

unfortunetely they are not RW however i am unsure if they even make DL RW disks..


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as the highest capacity DVD's (exluding Blu-ray and the now dead HD DVD's), you'll want to get the dual layer discs (8.5 GB, the single layer are 4.7 GB).  Most DVD burners now are dual layer burners; however, I haven't burned one since they first came out a long time ago awhen it seemed like you eneded up with more coasters for your coffee table than a backup of whatever you were trying to put on the disc.  It's probably changed by now.  Personally, I don't buy any other brand than Verbatim.  Sure you'll probably have just as good luck with some others but with Verbatim it's not about luck, the discs just work.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 27, 2008)

*Verbatim*

I'll second the Verbatim recommendation.

I've used quite a few of their DL (dual layer) discs and have a failure rate of about 1 in 30. About the same as my drive's failure rate for any other media.

If you've really got to move tons of data, it might be easier to 'rent' a hard drive from Best Buy. Not sure what the return policy in regards to restocking fee is on hard drives, but it'll probably save you quite a bit of grief if you're just doing a single move.



PS: I used to work at a small electronics store, and I hated 'renters', but there wasn't really anything I could do about it. And to be clear, I'm talking about buying, using, and returning within the return period.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 27, 2008)

Use a slightly slower burn rate for more reliable dvd burning. I don`t think you can get 8 gig re-writable discs. Is there any other way to transfer the files - e.g. over the internet or a flash drive ?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. Well it's more of a weekly thing, you know moving the data because we share media etc etc and I wanted to get a E-sata HDD cage like mussels so we could have everything on it but idk how portable that would be, I think that might be too big and I don't want to get an external HDD because then I would just use it like a normal Hard drive.



francis511 said:


> Use a slightly slower burn rate for more reliable dvd burning. I don`t think you can get 8 gig re-writable discs. Is there any other way to transfer the files - e.g. over the internet or a flash drive ?



I would do it over the internet but I mean moving 100+ gigabytes, plus I don't know how to.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 27, 2008)

Why not grab a crossover cable to transfer your data.  It's alot cheaper and more reliable.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 27, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Why not grab a crossover cable to transfer your data.  It's alot cheaper and more reliable.



It's also heavier to carry the full pc over


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it a one time thing?  If it is I would just do the crossover cable and deal with the weight of the system but if not then I would say an external Hard Drive would be your best bet.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2008)

How much data do you have to transfer, an external hard drive or usb flash drives might be a better safer, cheaper, longer use option...

I hate burning discs, multi layer discs suck... They get a scratch you can't read them, just a mess when you are talking about data and backup.

But as said above a dual layer is the biggest your going to get without doing blu ray or hd.
I have never seen DL rw's...


----------



## theeldest (Oct 27, 2008)

Considering the cost difference between dual layer and standard DVD Rs, I'd go with the standard disks. (the DLs are more than twice the cost of standard)


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 27, 2008)

Well i'd like to keep both of our content syncronised but that's hard since it's hard to carry it and I can't get a car thier since my dad is never in the house but its a temporary solution until I pass my driving test. Does anyone know how I could syncronise the two computers over the internet and we pass hundreds of gigabytes between each other.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 27, 2008)

I use verbatim, no crashes


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Well i'd like to keep both of our content syncronised but that's hard since it's hard to carry it and I can't get a car thier since my dad is never in the house but its a temporary solution until I pass my driving test. Does anyone know how I could syncronise the two computers over the internet and we pass hundreds of gigabytes between each other.



Pray your ISP doesn't turn you off... That's a good start...

Seriously, invest in an extra hard drive you can swap in and out... Cheaper, easier and much faster, lasts longer.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4432161_transfer-files-over-internet.html

http://www.avvenu.com/


----------



## largon (Oct 28, 2008)

Why even bother with slow, fragile, inconvenient, unreliable and scratch-prone optical discs when you can use a couple of flash drives? Flash is faster, smaller and indestructible. 
But since you need to transfer hundreds of GBs just buy a eSATA HDD.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2008)

largon said:


> Why even bother with slow, fragile, inconvenient, unreliable and scratch-prone optical discs when you can use a couple of flash drives? Flash is faster, smaller and indestructible.
> But since you need to transfer hundreds of GBs just buy a eSATA HDD.



Flash drives are more expensive though and I'd need at least a 50gb one to make it worth while because then I would have to make multiple trips as with DVD's I could have all my stuff on them and reformat all my HDD's and carry a case over with all the stuff on it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 28, 2008)

largon said:


> Why even bother with slow, fragile, inconvenient, unreliable and scratch-prone optical discs when you can use a couple of flash drives? Flash is faster, smaller and indestructible.
> But since you need to transfer hundreds of GBs just buy a eSATA HDD.



Or just take the drive out of the computer and connect it directly at the friends? Saves buying a harddrive and halves the time wasted on copying files.

Besides, flash indestructible? They should make spaceships from it then.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Or just take the drive out of the computer and connect it directly at the friends? Saves buying a harddrive and halves the time wasted on copying files.
> 
> Besides, flash indestructible? They should make spaceships from it then.



Hmmm wise man .... Well I still need the DVD's to store the stuff until I reformat as well.


----------



## rizla1 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have never seen them before in a shop  but  you can get dual layer dvds 8.gb double sided 9.4gb doulbe sided dual layer dvds that are 18gb.

sorry i just done some research  and i dont think the are all that poplular so  is hard to find them.


----------



## largon (Oct 28, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Besides, flash indestructible? They should make spaceships from it then.


But they do.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 28, 2008)

the highest one is dual layer with dual side that's mean 8.5G+8.5G=17G


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 28, 2008)

largon said:


> But they do.



I love silicon carbide! Excellent sandpaper...


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Nov 10, 2008)

If you're going to transfer large amounts on a regular basis then get yourself another SATA drive (decent size) then pop down to Maplin and grab one of their USB SATA docking stations (about £25) - it will read both 2.5 and 3.5 drives and treats them like an external hot swapable HDD


----------

